# [May 1, 2013] May Day General Strike Solidarity (Olympia, WA)



## Migrant Whisper (Mar 21, 2013)

May Day 2013
Olympia, Washington
Call to Action
Everywhere we go we are reminded of the sickening and deadly growth of cancerous capitalism. We see its parasitic grasp in the form of environmental devastation, running the gamut from the Tar Sands project, the XL pipeline, coal trains, oil leaks and leaking nuclear waste containers. Efficiently gnawing on what little remains of the earth’s deathbed as it flat lines in despair. This cancer’s demands grow increasingly burdensome, sucking out what it can from those who need most. The metaphorical medical bill grows on the meek and destitute, threatening collective bargaining and bringing about the death of unions like an abandoned infected and essential limb for the livelihood of the working class. The bill is literally being raised on students increasingly struggling to compete and keep up with the demands of an irate and demanding economic monster as they slip into indebted servitude.
The blight does its best to hide the evidence of its destruction through criminalizing the homeless it spawned. The media, traditionally the immune system to societal abuse has been corrupted and bought out by the illness. The promises of a symbiotic and beneficial relationship through civil rights have been exposed as mere trickery through the existence of the surveillance state, militarized police occupation, the prison industrial complex and blatant disregard for constitutional rights. Orwell smugly chuckles at these state incursions to personal life, while Huxley sneers at the “entertainment” industry and mass peddling of prescription pills aimed to cure the symptoms, rather than the source of, this epidemic. Those who have had enough of this pandemic find themselves directly stricken by the disease, thrown into cages under the jurisdiction of a supposedly “grand” jury, deported from an illegitimately stolen land or locked into stagnant urban ghettoes. However, there is one thing this disease is unaware of: the host has had enough.
All over the world the same diagnosis is being made; the cure is being developed. We hear a chorus of discontent and massive resistance shouting from every corner of the globe. People are coming together, standing up in solidarity to confront this deplorable condition. We all hear the call of confrontation; it is time we answer it. The federal Grand Jury has directly assaulted the city of Olympia, WA. It is for this very reason that we are calling for a day of massive and direct resistance in our community. We will stand up to the injustices and repression being brought down on our homes. We will join in a diverse array of tactics to celebrate the destruction of this sickness that burdens us daily. We invite you to join us in this festive denunciation of capitalism and state repression.
No Work, No School, General Strike Now!
In Silence We Roar, In The Streets We Show Our Teeth!
Join Us


----------



## CXR1037 (Mar 21, 2013)

> This cancer’s demands grow increasingly burdensome, sucking out what it can from those who need most.


 
You make it seem like everything is getting worse but I don't know if that's necessarily true.

CXr - effete


----------



## DoctorApocalypse (Mar 24, 2013)

There are a lot of people who rant and hate on everything that seems wrong with the world but choose to ignore the good that happens each and every day. They rage about evil capitalism this and corruption that, but can't, don't, or won't acknowledge the good things that happen and are happening around them all the time.

Yeah the world isn't perfect, and I doubt it will ever be, but it's not the nearly terrible, bleak, or oppressive place they think it is or make it out to be.


----------



## spoorprint (Apr 1, 2013)

There's still more than enough to be mad about.Especially predatory grand jurys.Good luck Olympia.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 10, 2013)

SENSATIONALIZED


----------



## Gudj (Apr 15, 2013)

Way to come to this thread to shittalk kids who care about the state of their world.
Marching/protesting/smashing shit isn't your thing? That's fine.
But don't just talk shit.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 15, 2013)

Gudj said:


> Way to come to this thread to shittalk kids who care about the state of their world.
> Marching/protesting/smashing shit isn't your thing? That's fine.
> But don't just talk shit.


 
Cry about it dude. All I said was that it was sensationalized.


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 16, 2013)

Gudj said:


> Way to come to this thread to shittalk kids who care about the state of their world.
> Marching/protesting/smashing shit isn't your thing? That's fine.
> But don't just talk shit.


 
Their teenage angst is misguided. Instead of working towards goals that matter, you guys just paint some apocalyptic picture of the world, then seem to think everything will be fine in the void that comes when you "smash da state!1!1!". 

This is idealism; it's _naive optimism_. 

Cxr - way to go downvoting my comment without making any form of argument. AnArKy RooOoLZ! 1!


----------



## Gudj (Apr 16, 2013)

CXR1037 said:


> Their teenage angst is misguided. Instead of working towards goals that matter, you guys just paint some apocalyptic picture of the world, then seem to think everything will be fine in the void that comes when you "smash da state!1!1!".
> 
> This is idealism; it's _naive optimism_.
> 
> Cxr - way to go downvoting my comment without making any form of argument. AnArKy RooOoLZ! 1!


 
Since you are obviously not one of the people who posted this, it is really stupid to try to tell me what their personal motives and beliefs are. It would also be stupid for me to try to tell you how large scale anarchist action like this fit into a strategy. Plus, you know, I do identify somewhat with the original post, so you aren't going to convince me that my motives are having anything to do with "the void that comes when you smash da state".

I have had a similar issue with posts of yours in the past as well. It's boring and useless to be inflammatory seemingly just for the hell of it on this board.

I will say though that if the original post implied any sort of solution, or short term 'success' in combating capitalism in the post, then that IS misguided. But there is something to be said for getting people out in the streets and making a spectacle out of 'the spectacle'.


----------



## 3rdEyeVision (Apr 16, 2013)

UmAdBro?


----------

